# VR5-Turbo update!



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

soooooon 12 sek Bora vr5 update


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotrodjeff (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*

Did you make the mani. and down pipe? That is really bad ass!


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (hotrodjeff)*

sweet


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (GTI2lo)*

NICE!!!!! but all that beautiful work and an intenral WG? sick none the less


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (D Wiz)*

It's nice to see a real Bora.
[soap box]I get so damn sick of American's calling their Mk4 JETTA's a Bora[/soap box]
Your setup is awesome. How big is you downpipe?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (vdubspeed)*

its late and im bored, ill takea guess 2" expanding into 3"


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (hotrodjeff)*

Everything is home made .
pressure pipes , downpipe and exhaust manifold , intercooler etc .
The downpipe is 2.75 > 3 inch .
intercooler pressure pipes is 2.5 
/Fredrik a.k.a v5 turbo and foffa2002


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (v5turbo)*

any vids of this motor running, of it being driven??
i've never heard the v5.

i bet it sounds very nice!


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (instg8r)*

Best of tullinge 2004 9,50min= Bora vs saab 
13 sek 105mph @ 0,8bar with maxi ice tires








http://catbox.junkshop.nu/~sun...x.avi 
Mirror 
http://racemovie.mine.nu/movie...x.avi 
Supersnabb mirror 
http://puh.org/tullinge_2004_bysundis_widedivx.avi


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (v5turbo)*

right on


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*

Now with 85mm MAF housing
And turbocenter box modification .
just need to port match the edge / clean some glue


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

Reasons why this car is Unique:
V5
" " w/ turbo
turbo w/air box(instead of cone)
Right on!


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

vr6ofpain
Isnt it strange that a 105-110mph car dont need a CAI 
Just stock box and paper filter and a LOT of power .


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

why don't you just by a cai cheap ass, is my response to that lol.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

Cause you mess up the maf ,mess up the intake temp , and you mess up the air flow before the maf = maf dont get correct reading beacuse of the venturi effekt many "sport filters" give .


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

take that fart pipe coffe can off that car


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*

bs, I have a aftermarket intake pipe and air filter. It sucks in more air and gives more torque, the only noticable differences are a slightly louder sound, and increased power. Stop reading the manual and get real, you only put a turbo on the car, doesn't that mess up the pistions and rings with all that extra pressure. Wait, I think you might blow up that engine, did you increase the fuel presure also?
I have seen a lot of turbo cars on vortex, personally researched turbos on here for 2-3 YEARS now while never seeing someone still having the stock airbox in any shape or form still on the car. 
Here is one, you might void the warranty modifing the airbox, lol but not the turbo charger addition.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_venturi effekt

you mean like the Tornado??








http://order.tornadoair.com:1088/measure.php








I have never heard of any company selling an intake who claimed it had this effect....


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

fluxburn
and your car is a 12sek car ??








if you measure the maf value on a car with a k&n etc you will se that it doesent clean the air enough and put a nasty "grey" surface on the sensor .
it should be shiny ... and it wont be that with a sportsfilter "mosqito net "


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

vr6ofpain
No its more like the short ram filter that cause this cause the air want to take a different path trough the maf housing .
And these CAI intake ....hmmmm you dont want to make the path for the air longer on a tuned engine .
you want it as short as possible
45-90 deg bends befor AND after the maf cause this also.
xx% of the air slip trough the outer corners of the maf 

i will post new time slips from the Lazzat street challange in about three weeks


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

i know ...








but only the rice got 3" ultra flow mufflers here in sweden .
but 3" from the turbo / no cat need a better muffler then this HKS .
i dont think it actually helps to silence my angry engine











_Modified by foffa2002 at 11:34 AM 8-29-2004_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*

As i almost already knew before the race last weekend i didnt manage to get a 12 sek run with my car without LSD and good tires 
BUT!
25/9 is the last track challange and i will runt that with LSD and get my 12sek run








Time slip from this weekend and some movies will be posted later this week ,
Bora vr5 3000lb with super soft R-tires
60Fot **2.124







The girl i raced against got 1.75 4 times i a row








1/8**8.6/87mph
1/4**13.202/110mph
Stock airfilter








Did a race without the filter and i didnt run any faster at all










_Modified by foffa2002 at 7:13 PM 9-13-2004_


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_
Stock airfilter








Did a race without the filter and i didnt run any faster at all








_Modified by foffa2002 at 7:13 PM 9-13-2004_

No faster as far as time was concerned....or trap speed as well?


----------



## ACraig (Apr 12, 2003)

Vids don't work








Looks awesome though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_I have seen a lot of turbo cars on vortex, personally researched turbos on here for 2-3 YEARS now while never seeing someone still having the stock airbox in any shape or form still on the car. 

Build something then talk.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (K.I.M.)*

Yeah, give me a few grand I am about to buy a motorcycle and don't need a turbo car right now.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (DubTron41)*

No HP ad without filter .
Sligtly change in spool time .
BUT its hard to tell on a car that can boost 15psi from 2500 in 1st gear








Same trap speed


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*

good looking man!


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*

Update
Peloquin differential mounted!
But its been raining for a couple of days so i havent had a dry surface to test the new diff on .
But the car feels like a "torpedo"








Great mod!
Thanks Janne, Pelle and Daniel.T for all the help this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I couldnt have done it without you


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*

the car
http://aegd.cjb.net/dexton/rac...8.htm









































bump
new stuff while waiting for the new Vr5 turbo spec-2 pics








111Mph @ the track is last years top speed....8t imes in a row on street tires








This year i will change to ..
1:bigger turbo
2:bigger injectors 
3:all presure pipes will be changed ,downpipe etc
4:shortrunner intake
5:modified extractor manifold
6:all three VF-engineering motor mounts
7:M/T ET-Drag
and a bunch of other stuff


_Modified by v5turbo at 6:34 AM 12-15-2004_

_Modified by v5turbo at 6:35 AM 12-15-2004_

_Modified by v5turbo at 6:37 AM 12-15-2004_

_Modified by v5turbo at 6:39 AM 12-15-2004_


_Modified by v5turbo at 6:40 AM 12-15-2004_


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (v5turbo)*

u need to find better hosting for ur pic like http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*

Porn from VF-Engineering just arrived 
http://www.vf-engineering.com/mk4transmount.htm
http://www.vf-engineering.com/mk44esidemount.htm
http://www.vf-engineering.com/pengmount.htm

I think Bi-turbo 24v 4-motion driver Daniel.T and i are the first 2 in sweden with a complete VF-motor mount kit .



_Modified by v5turbo at 1:03 PM 12-17-2004_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_60Fot **2.124







The girl i raced against got 1.75 4 times i a row










PICTURES and DETAILS mein Herr!


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (Mr Black)*

Time slips have been posted in another thread .
got no pics of the girls








But if you want to see the car in action check out http://www.streetlife.se


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (v5turbo)*

link no workie.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-Turbo update! (twodubs)*

Sorry
http://www.speedlife.se
and go to " filmer " and you will find "lazzat finals"
and i think the car is in the "tullinge 2004" @ 9.50min and in the "Lazzat 5 or 6"
the results for last to track days before i decided to turn up the boost on this engine a bit more ..mohahahaha
http://www.nitroz.se/motor/str...l.txt
Front tech "fredrik stahl" firts time testing the car 13.202/175kmh
13psi boost
2nd try at the lazzat challenge 13,37/174kmh and 13,2 177kmh,13.5
14,5psi boost and street tires
http://www.nitroz.se/motor/str...r.htm
Front tech fredrik stahl
Fastest top speed @ 180kmh is not in the list cause it was in the try out series and was a single run



_Modified by foffa2002 at 8:35 PM 12-20-2004_


----------

